# Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?



## Hobbyangler89 (19. August 2013)

Tach auch,

ich würde wirklich gerne mal mit dem Futterkörbchen an der Feederrute auf Brassen Angeln. Eigentlich bin ich Raubfischangler, aber ich finde die Brasesn sehr schön und würde es gerne mal versuchen welche zu Angeln.

Mein Problem, an allen Gewässern in meiner Region (bis auf zwei),
ist das Anfüttern verboten, daher meine Frage gilt Feedern mit kleinem Futterkörbchen als Anfüttern oder noch als "normales" Angeln?

Wenn ich es auf die klassische Art versuche, also kleiner Haken und einzelne Maden oder Würmer drauf, fange ich nur kleine Barsche oder Rotaugen.

Schöne Grüße

Hobbyangler89 |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Na feedern heißt doch füttern,oder?
Der nächste kommt dann vielleicht auf die Idee,dass son Futterkörbchen
auch gleich ein ausgewachsener Korb sein könnte,ist ja nur feedern!
Suchst du nur einen Ausweg die Regelung zu umgehen,so etwa wie die ganzen Barschangler in der Raubfischschonzeit?

Jürgen


----------



## Brummel (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Nabend Hobbyangler89|wavey:,


meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber in unserem Heimatland kann man sich schon lange nicht mehr nur an der Logik orientieren.
Steht  speziell dazu nichts in Deinem Erlaubnisschein oder Vereinsregularien? 
Ich würde Futterkörbe erstmal nicht als Anfüttern werten (streng genommen ist es natürlich ein zusätzliches Locken zum Hakenköder...|kopfkrat), denn eigentlich kannst Du ja alles Mögliche an die Montage hängen, hauptsache sie hat nur soviel "Anbißstellen" wie bei Euch erlaubt.
Das Körbchen wird ja mit der Montage ausgeworfen und nicht großflächig gefüttert#c.
Vielleicht kannst ja jemanden fragen der in Deiner Gegend angelt und sich dieselbe Frage auch schon gestellt hat?


Gruß Torsten#6


----------



## Mind (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Garnicht erlaubt oder nur keine Teighaltigenstoffe?
Wen nur Teighaltigestoffe, Madekorb.

Denn es ist schon anfüttern, im Normalfall sagt da aber keiner was weil man beim feedern sehr wenig Futter verwendet ich komm mit 250-500gr Futtermischung meisten einen halben bis ganzen Tag lang zurecht. 

Wen die richtig am Platz stehen waren es bei mir einmal ein Kilo. Da hab ich aber auch im Minuten Tackt dicken Brassen aus dem See geleiert


----------



## Hobbyangler89 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Hallo,


vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

erstens, ich versuche hier gar nichts zu umgehen, wie viele Barschangler in der Raubfischschonzeit!!!!
Es gibt Regeln und Gesetze aus gutem Grund und daran hat sich jeder zu halten.
Ich habe nur nachgefragt, weil ich vom Friedfischangeln keine Ahnung habe.

Zweitens, auf den Karten steht nur Anfüttern verboten, mehr nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Für mich ist das Feedern eben Anfüttern,also das einbringen von Futter am Angelplatz,wie der Name der Methode dies auch richtig beschreibt!
Um sicher zu gehen,frag einfach mal beim entsprechenden Verein/Gewässerpächter nach.
Für solche Verbote sind fast immer Leute verantwortlich, die es zuvor übertrieben haben mit Futterorgien!
Es könnte allerdings auch sein, dass Kleingewässer (ich denke dabei z.B.
an die Eifelmaare) geschützt werden sollen, vor Futterverklappern wie Hantas und Co.!

Jürgen


----------



## carpforce1 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Die einfachste Lösung ist die Nachfrage beim Verein.

Beim Anfüttern gibt es zwei Definitionen:
1. Anfüttern während des Angelns
2. Anfüttern *nicht* während des Angelns (Tage vorher)

Ich kenne solche und solche Gewässer, sowie die, wo die Futtermenge pro Tag begrenzt ist.

Meistens war das vorherige Anfüttern verboten.

Geh auf Nummer sicher und ruf kurz im Verein / Fischerrechtinhaber an und frag nach wie Sie das Anfüttern definieren.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## Fin (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Stand schonmal vor der selben Problematik. Habe daraufhin nachgefragt und es war erlaubt. Das Verbot resultierte in dem Fall auf überwiegend schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Karpfenanglern.


----------



## wobbler68 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Hallo



@Hobbyangler89

Du beantwortest deine frage doch selbst.:m

*Zweitens, auf den Karten steht nur An füttern verboten, mehr nicht.*


Also kein an füttern.Auch nicht mit Futterkorb,Futterpose http://www.gerlinger.de/Futterposen/1149

Zum Köfi Stippen nehme ich auch nur eine Handvoll Futter,wenn es aber verboten ist dann eben nicht.Dann muss man sich eben bei der Platzwahl mehr Gedanken machen.|kopfkrat
Wo der Fisch steht,anstatt ihn anzulocken.Aber das ist doch grade das Salz in der Suppe.:q
An füttern kann jeder,Fische finden ist schon schwerer.:q

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Boerger (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Ich würd nachfragen, und Anregen beim nächsten Druck von Angelkarten die Formulierung eindeutiger zu fassen. Denn die Frage die du dir stellst, stellen sich vermutlich auch andere.


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Kleiner Tip, Futterkorb mit Watte ausstopfen in Lockstoff tauchen und dann raus damit.


----------



## TimSchmidt (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Auf jeden fall direkt beim Herausgeber der Karten fragen. 

Wenn du kontrolliert wirst und sagst dann "aber XY ausm Anglerboard hat gesagt das ist erlaubt" dann hilft dir das auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Browning88 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Ich schließe mich ebenfalls der Meinung an, dass Feedern auch als Anfüttern unter das Verbot fallen müsste. Feedern ist ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes als über den Futterkorb bei jedem Auswurf gezielt in Hakennähe eine Futterspur zu legen, was ja nunmal Anfüttern ist. Ob ich das Futter direkt einwerfe oder über einen Korb ausbringe ist meiner Meinung nach egal, Futter im Wasser ist Futter im Wasser 

Ich würde aber auch, wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, einfach mal beim Verein nachfragen, das ist die sicherste Art. Alternativ kannst du ja auch anstelle von einem Futterkorb auch einfach ein Grundblei montieren 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Andal (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gilt Feedern als Anfüttern?*

Eben. Schwanger ist auch schwanger, so ein bisserl ist halt nicht.

Füttern verboten, Feedern erlaubt. Das habe ich auch schon erlebt. Dann kamen Feeder zum Einsatz, die an Kartoffelkörbe erinnerten. Jetzt besteht die absolute Nullösung!

Im Zweifelsfalle halt vor Ort erfagen, was wirklich nicht ist und was geduldet wird.


----------

